# 2021 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

2021 Blazer Bay 2220 GTS powered by a 225hp Mercury ProXS. Options include an Ultimate console w/ live well, Mercury digital gauges, 8ft Power Pole Blade, 10" hydraulic jack plate, trim tabs, prop, black swim ladder, AFT Backrest w/cushion, aluminum trailer and wheels w/ spare tire carrier. Call Sonny for pricing and more information at 361-651-2628 :dance:


----------

